# Driver arrested for stealing packages



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

http://q13fox.com/2017/11/29/amazon...ted-after-stealing-package-off-everett-porch/

Lol at him taking a picture of him dropping it off. Jokes on him he still would have gotten a customer expectation email. The picture doesn't mean s---

That's what you get Amazon for running off the good drivers and recruiting trash.


----------



## dantiv (Mar 1, 2017)

Did you catch a key phrase that I believe is a problem with the Flex Program, “in plain clothes and an unmarked vehicle”...

I’ve had a few incidents with homeowners questioning what I am doing on their property. Even had one guy question me aggressively on a night delivery with a “Hey who the f*** are you?” and I think he was packing.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> That's what you get Amazon for running off the good drivers and recruiting trash.


So true...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Wear your high vis vest at night.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Amazon should blame themselves because they bring on and toss away drivers like dirty diapers.

I’d like to know why this person was onboarded and how many existing drivers that wanted to drive were given no work to make room for this guy?

What could possibly go wrong?

Wait for the next shoe to drop when these guys start robbing houses, cars, or doing worse things.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

You get what you pay for.

When will they realize that higher pay = higher quality and that forcing hoodlums to work will result in degradation of the service?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> http://q13fox.com/2017/11/29/amazon...ted-after-stealing-package-off-everett-porch/
> 
> Lol at him taking a picture of him dropping it off. Jokes on him he still would have gotten a customer expectation email. The picture doesn't mean s---
> 
> That's what you get Amazon for running off the good drivers and recruiting trash.


GREAT !


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

rozz said:


> You get what you pay for.
> 
> When will they realize that higher pay = higher quality


I hope you're joking because what you said was hilarious.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> I hope you're joking because what you said was hilarious.


No joke. Serious. Not at all funny.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

higher pay = higher quality? I can give you numerous examples that just isn't true.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

Go right ahead and knock yourself out. Higher pay for experienced drivers = less disgruntlement = stability. Less pay = quit = more hoodlums = negative press.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm not convinced that higher pay automatically equates to higher quality. This job is what you make of it. Consistently finish your blocks early and your adjusted hourly wage will rise significantly over time. Some folks get it and have the mental fortitude to stay positive and act professional. Those people generally do well and, for them, Flex is a good gig. I also see many who would rather whine like the world owes them something and b!tch about how unfair the job/life is. These are the self-entitled losers who throw a package from a customer's driveway to the porch because they're too lazy/angry to care. I don't believe for a second that paying that type of person more would suddenly result in significant change.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

DeathByFlex said:


> I'm not convinced that higher pay automatically equates to higher quality. This job is what you make of it. Consistently finish your blocks early and your adjusted hourly wage will rise significantly over time. Some folks get it and have the mental fortitude to stay positive and act professional. Those people generally do well and, for them, Flex is a good gig. I also see many who would rather whine like the world owes them something and b!tch about how unfair the job/life is. These are the self-entitled losers who throw a package from a customer's driveway to the porch because they're too lazy/angry to care. I don't believe for a second that paying that type of person more would suddenly result in significant change.


You have to have been with Flex since the beginning to know that the quality and efficiency of drivers have gone down drastically. When I first started there were a lot of blue collar and engineer type of people doing it for fun. They have all since left after the changes and after Amazon introducing reserved hoodlums into the mix. When it was a free for all, survival of the fittest, you got just that, the fittest. Now you have those who don't give a hoot if they show up.

Amazon has data on who the best drivers are yet they refuse to use that data to prioritize us. They would rather chop the problematic ones as they come. This is the same as the Uber story. You can take someone out of the hood and give them a route but they're still a hoodlum.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

rozz said:


> Amazon has data on who the best drivers are yet they refuse to use that data to prioritize us. They would rather chop the problematic ones as they come.


If they have done that, people (that are on the lower end of the priority) would sue Amazon for being classified as employees instead of being ICs.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> If they have done that, people (that are on the lower end of the priority) would sue Amazon for being classified as employees instead of being ICs.


Come again?

Since when was prioritizing efficient drivers a violation of the independent contractor classification?

IC does not mean that they have to give work to those who don't take the job seriously.

It does not mean that you can't work full-time or that you have to act like it's a gig. In fact a lot of IC jobs are stricter than real jobs in terms of policies and guidelines.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You want them to favor one group of drivers versus another. New drivers are seeing more offers than drivers that have been doing flex longer. They are already prioritizing availability of work.

If you have a problem with how Amazon doles out work, you can (1) sue them or (2) find another gig.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> You want them to favor one group of drivers versus another. New drivers are seeing more offers than drivers that have been doing flex longer. They are already prioritizing availability of work.
> 
> If you have a problem with how Amazon doles out work, you can (1) sue them or (2) find another gig.


1) I do not want to sue them and 2) I like the gig

Prioritizing new drivers is OK but prioritizing old ones isn't?

Your choice if you want to defend stupidity. Soon there will be no work for you or new drivers once they take your hours away and give them to new(er) drivers.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

That's fine. I'll find something else to do instead of *****ing at Amazon for no work. Amazon can do what it wants. I'm not Jeff Bezos.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> That's fine. I'll find something else to do instead of *****ing at Amazon for no work. Amazon can do what it wants. I'm not Jeff Bezos.


We are not griping about lack of work. We understand that availability of work is contingent upon demand. We are highlighting the scourge low quality imports from the hood overtaking our warehouses. There are still decent, hardworking folks at our warehouse but that number is dwindling so Amazon will have no choice but to use hood rats to carry out its services.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

rozz said:


> We are highlighting the scourge low quality imports from the hood overtaking our warehouses. There are still decent, hardworking folks at our warehouse but that number is dwindling so Amazon will have no choice but to use hood rats to carry out its services.


You don't think the "decent, hardworking folks" are getting pushed out by these script users and automation enablers that provide the identity thieves a means to make money with little or no consequences of being stopped?


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> You don't think the "decent, hardworking folks" are getting pushed out by these script users and automation enablers that provide the identity thieves a means to make money with little or no consequences of being stopped?


That is one source of us getting pushed out but the greater elephant is Amazon systematically giving hours to the noncompetitive, incompetent, and inefficient. A talented driver can knock out up to 2 times as many stops as a hood rat while at the same time providing exemplary service, given they are treated with respect by dispatchers and are paid accordingly.


----------



## amazonflexguy (Nov 19, 2016)

rozz said:


> Come again?
> 
> Since when was prioritizing efficient drivers a violation of the independent contractor classification?
> 
> ...


It is the law. Says you can't favor one ic over another.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

amazonflexguy said:


> It is the law. Says you can't favor one ic over another.


I guess the law is not followed.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

rozz said:


> You have to have been with Flex since the beginning to know that the quality and efficiency of drivers have gone down drastically. When I first started there were a lot of blue collar and engineer type of people doing it for fun. They have all since left after the changes and after Amazon introducing reserved hoodlums into the mix. When it was a free for all, survival of the fittest, you got just that, the fittest. Now you have those who don't give a hoot if they show up.
> 
> Amazon has data on who the best drivers are yet they refuse to use that data to prioritize us. They would rather chop the problematic ones as they come. This is the same as the Uber story. You can take someone out of the hood and give them a route but they're still a hoodlum.


That last sentence is bothering me for some reason. I don't think people should be defined by a particular circumstance they have no control over, especially in such a sweeping way. Some of the worst flex drivers I encounter in the station never lived in the hood a day in their life. Just sayin.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

rozz said:


> You have to have been with Flex since the beginning to know that the quality and efficiency of drivers have gone down drastically. When I first started there were a lot of blue collar and engineer type of people doing it for fun. They have all since left after the changes and after Amazon introducing reserved hoodlums into the mix. When it was a free for all, survival of the fittest, you got just that, the fittest. Now you have those who don't give a hoot if they show up.
> 
> Amazon has data on who the best drivers are yet they refuse to use that data to prioritize us. They would rather chop the problematic ones as they come. This is the same as the Uber story. You can take someone out of the hood and give them a route but they're still a hoodlum.


Ridiculous. That's like saying you can take someone out of the suburbs but they're still a pedophile. On top of that, Amazon NEVER paid a "high wage." They paid a fair wage and would increase it on occasion to get drivers to take blocks when it rained.


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

I have seen all of your comments on my name calling and I have to admit it was inappropriate. People do deserve a chance to flex no matter their background or current residence. A part of that has to do with Amazon driving very good people I know out of the warehouse by means of wrongful or self deactivation. I stand my comment that Amazon has a quality control problem with this new crop of drivers. I will examplicate:

1. Drivers taking packages not theirs. This happens both at the warehouse and other pickup points. When a wrong package is picked up they KEEP it not knowing what to do with it. This has caused massive headache for other drivers when packages go missing on a daily basis.

2. Drivers not treating this like a real job when they get reserved offers. They have no choice but to send out odd hour offers to veterans due to no-shows. Veteran will be there in a jiffy given a block. They like the work. New drivers treat reserved offers like DoorDash orders.

3. The period of training is now over. There is no assistance from warehouse staff so new drivers are left stranded or rely on veterans for training, which we refuse to do. We see these new ones bring whole routes back for various reasons.

Bezos and company have created a vicious cycle of departing veterans and onslaught of new drivers taking the lucrative blocks that veterans used to work. Instead of reserving new drivers for needy blocks, they should reserve them for blocks when drivers are needed most. Veteran driver gives up resulting in a bigger pool of untrained couriers competing with further dwindling veterans and the needy blocks still end up not get filled.

This work should remain competitive. Giving reserved offers, while great to the recipient, results in a mismatch of availabity and dividend of resources (blocks). Reserved offers should only be given for needy blocks to make all parties happy.


----------



## AmazonSlaveWorker (Dec 9, 2017)

The 2 package thieves look like they're related to each other. Must be cousins from out of state.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

rozz said:


> I have seen all of your comments on my name calling and I have to admit it was inappropriate. People do deserve a chance to flex no matter their background or current residence. A part of that has to do with Amazon driving very good people I know out of the warehouse by means of wrongful or self deactivation. I stand my comment that Amazon has a quality control problem with this new crop of drivers. I will examplicate:
> 
> 1. Drivers taking packages not theirs. This happens both at the warehouse and other pickup points. When a wrong package is picked up they KEEP it not knowing what to do with it. This has caused massive headache for other drivers when packages go missing on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


Thank you for readdressing the prior comment. That was the grown man thing to do. Bravo.

For us drivers there is a quality control problem but the thing is, we are independent contractors. It's against the law to prefer one contractor over the other. We aren't employees and we aren't union workers so there lies the problem. I'm sure Amazon would love to prioritize their most efficient talent. They just can't. The idea is that the good guys who want it bad enough hold on while the rest naturally drop out or get deactivated for seemingly "no reason". It is what it is. To be fair it's the same at UPS. My hub runs through drivers like they are water on a summer day.


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

Brandon Wilson said:


> For us drivers there is a quality control problem but the thing is, we are independent contractors. It's against the law to prefer one contractor over the other.


Really? Which law is that?


----------



## BezosSucks (Nov 5, 2017)

rozz said:


> You have to have been with Flex since the beginning to know that the quality and efficiency of drivers have gone down drastically. When I first started there were a lot of blue collar and engineer type of people doing it for fun. They have all since left after the changes and after Amazon introducing reserved hoodlums into the mix. When it was a free for all, survival of the fittest, you got just that, the fittest. Now you have those who don't give a hoot if they show up.
> 
> Amazon has data on who the best drivers are yet they refuse to use that data to prioritize us. They would rather chop the problematic ones as they come. This is the same as the Uber story. You can take someone out of the hood and give them a route but they're still a hoodlum.


This is so true! That's exactly what happened in Tampa.



rozz said:


> We are not griping about lack of work. We understand that availability of work is contingent upon demand. We are highlighting the scourge low quality imports from the hood overtaking our warehouses. There are still decent, hardworking folks at our warehouse but that number is dwindling so Amazon will have no choice but to use hood rats to carry out its services.


I couldn't have said it any better!


----------



## rozz (Sep 7, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> Really? Which law is that?


There is no law that says they can't prefer one over another. Many platforms give priority hours to veterans and those who work more. I call BS. If that were the case then they must offer the same number of hours to all drivers.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Another package theft suspect arrested in California today. How do these idiots not realize how many people have surveillance these days?


----------



## Rodz (May 6, 2017)

The other day there was this driver pulling up behind me at the wearhouse. employees where bring out routes this guy jumps out of his car and intercepts a route with like 5 packages before they can drop it of to me after seeing the address (San Clemente)which was like 20miles from wearhouse he left it for me to grab it. I was cool I just have to spend more time driving instead of dropping off packages.

Then they bring out this route with like 40 packages and the guys start tripping trying to negotiate with the wearhouse worker he's like take that bottom rack off and this is not a 3 hour route. Blue vest had to regulate "you take full route or you can decline it's up to you" 

Where they get these people from?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

surlywynch said:


> Really? Which law is that?


Internet law, which he just made up.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

surlywynch said:


> Really? Which law is that?


Discard that. I mixed the IC stuff up some union stuff in my head.


----------

